# Scotland and Applecross



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Week off work, setting off on the 6th Sept for Scotland, Applecross on the agenda this time.


50 on the 8th Sept so birthday in the Applecross Inn.


Cheers. Hic.


Paul.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Did Applecross a couple of years ago down from Durness(great site just above the beach) and on from the north at Sheildaig.Stayed a couple of days at Applecross site and down through the Pass of Cattle for the View, only problem was low cloud all the way down.


Applecross hotel was very busy suggest you book if you want a meal in the evening.


Nice walk from site down hill and along (north) to gardens with nice café area, or (south) a couple of mile to a small deep jetty if you want some fishing.
Would not fancy trying to get to Applecross from the south Z bends severe and you would not get the great views.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

papaken said:


> Did Applecross a couple of years ago down from Durness(great site just above the beach) and on from the north at Sheildaig.Stayed a couple of days at Applecross site and down through the Pass of Cattle for the View, only problem was low cloud all the way down.
> 
> Applecross hotel was very busy suggest you book if you want a meal in the evening.
> 
> ...


We only have a small 5.59 metre pvc, we should be fine either route shouldn't we?

Paul.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

We came down the pass southbound a month ago in a 7.4m A class, it certainly doable but depending on volume of traffic it will be tight on some of the hairpins, great views and good parking area at the top, hope you get the weather to enjoy the views!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

coppo said:


> We only have a small 5.59 metre pvc, we should be fine either route shouldn't we?


Yes, you should be fine going over the top so long as you are not a nervous driver! Like anywhere on narrow roads with passing places, keep looking ahead as far as you can. Some of the bends are interesting but if bigger vans can do it then you would be fine.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we did it both ways last year @ 6.75m and had no difficulty at all


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I decided against the southern route not because of length(7m) but because of our overhang and quite a low towbar. I could not get info on the gradient and ground clearance on the bends - obviously would have waited for an opportunity to take each bend on the outside to minimumise the gradient.

Has anybody got any comments on this aspect for future use or to help others?

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> I decided against the southern route not because of length(7m) but because of our overhang and quite a low towbar. I could not get info on the gradient and ground clearance on the bends - obviously would have waited for an opportunity to take each bend on the outside to minimumise the gradient.
> 
> Has anybody got any comments on this aspect for future use or to help others?


When I drove over a few months ago in the TOAD I commented to Mrs P that we would have grounded numerous times on the hairpins in the van. It's overhang is some 6ft and despite of necessity taking the bends wide, the back of the van would have followed through on the apex where grounding would have been inevitable.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Applecross is brilliant, was there in June, drove over the pass to Applecross and returned via the coastal route. No problems for you Paul. I also cycled the pass both ways, weather was great that day and views fantastic.

We got a meal at the Inn easy enough without booking and food was great as always.
Have fun.

Steve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The biggest problem with the pass, and we've done it in all our van with and with out the bike trailer with no problems at all, is not the pass itself, but the morons on it who do not know basic road manners, the main one being give way to traffic coming up hill, the usual culprits being shiny new hire cars, but I've had to glare at to odd MH driver too, no bloody brains some people.

Plan ahead going up, stop to let others pass going down, cyclist can be a problem as they can't easily stop, I assume, going down, but usually there is room, not sure I'd want to bike it in either direction, but a good workout going up.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> When I drove over a few months ago in the TOAD I commented to Mrs P that we would have grounded numerous times on the hairpins in the van. It's overhang is some 6ft and despite of necessity taking the bends wide, the back of the van would have followed through on the apex where grounding would have been inevitable.


Peter

Thanks. So my caution was well-founded and I was not just being a wimp:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I think on reflection that that going north up the pass with a MH with a long overhang would create a high risk of grounding,
But I didn't have any problems going south, my overhang is 2 M with towbar but I did pump up the air suspension before the trip,


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just setting in half an hour.


Cracking weather forecast for the Applecross area all week, bonus.


I am 49 and will be 50 when we come back.


See you lot in a week, week without the internet.


Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What wonderful weather we have had all week, brilliant.


You can just see the motorhome top middle of the 2nd photo.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A few more.


We had intruders on the road, what a bloody nuisance.(See last photo). That's the highland cows talking to themselves not me talking.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good night at the Applecross Inn for my 50th hic.


Also we went to Stirling castle on route.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> A few more.
> 
> We had intruders on the road, what a bloody nuisance.(See last photo). That's the highland cows talking to themselves not me talking.


Glad you've had a good time.

Photo 6 looks very families, where's that taken


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Doing Applecross tomorrow. Comfortably ensconced in the Lochcarron Hotel at the moment.
Had the van for 12 weeks now, had 7k miles on the clock when we picked it up and now has 12.5 k clocked so hope I qualify for the ' not let it stand idle club'. Spent the last 5 days in the highlands travelling east to west and one question occurs. How come all the bars I've visited has Cocknneys serving behind the bar? Been great fun chewing the cud with some mad Jocks and weather has been superb. Love this motor homing game!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Glad you've had a good time.
> 
> Photo 6 looks very families, where's that taken


All around the Applecross peninsula Kev apart from one photo of Stirling castle one and one of Eilean Donan castle. Remember Applecross is a peninsula not just a village, there are a lot of villages/crofts included in it.

It was that hot every day we were having to cover up, Caroline got sunburn.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> All around the Applecross peninsula Kev apart from one photo of Stirling castle one and one of Eilean Donan castle. Remember Applecross is a peninsula not just a village, there are a lot of villages/crofts included in it.
> 
> It was that hot every day we were having to cover up, Caroline got sunburn.
> 
> Paul.


Cheers Paul, it look like a place we sometimes stay when on Skye.


----------

